# Bisping vs. Munoz to headline UFC on Fox Sports 2



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

> The Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) returns to Manchester, England with a middleweight bout between Michael Bisping and Mark Munoz. It's probable that the winner earns a title shot.
> 
> Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) makes its return to the the Manchester Arena in Manchester, England, on Oct. 26, 2013, with a Middleweight main event between Michael Bisping and Mark Munoz. The event will air on Fox Sports 2, the rebranded version of Fuel TV.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2013/8/4/45...-mark-munoz-confirmed-for-ufc-on-fox-sports-2

I'm interested in seeing Mike's TDD vs. non-fat Munoz's grappling.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

This fight has the potential to suck so bad. Bisping picking Munoz apart and escaping to a safe distance while Munoz walks forward slowly with that insanely large base hoping to get a chance to do something. It COULD be good, but I doubt it.

Bisping via UD. Is this a 3 or 5 round fight? If 5 round fight than Bisping via TKO round 4.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This will be good fight. Mark looked great now that he is all super-ripped and has good cardio. Kinda odd it took so long:confused02:

I hope Bisping takes it though....


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

This is going to be a really good fight, sad to have to see Munoz lose though


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Munoz is going to dominate this overrated prick.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Co-main, of Guillard vs Pearson,


Good FS-2 card coming together..remember this would have been a Fuel Tv event,


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Bisping by UD!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Great fight, should be a really good card. I'll be making sure I get my tickets booked, and hope for a better night of fights than the London card. Was a good atmosphere, but most of the fights sucked, hopefully this'll be different. I don't see how Pearson-Guillard can possibly suck, so fingers crossed


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Great fight, should be a really good card. I'll be making sure I get my tickets booked, and hope for a better night of fights than the London card. Was a good atmosphere, but most of the fights sucked, hopefully this'll be different. I don't see how Pearson-Guillard can possibly suck, so fingers crossed


I want tickets too. When do they go on sale? Can see a tko for mike in the 4th or 5th. Cardio will prove to be the difference.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not sure TBH. Can't find any information online about when tickets go on sale. Will hopefully be announced soon!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Not sure TBH. Can't find any information online about when tickets go on sale. Will hopefully be announced soon!


Alright man. Make a thread or someshit when you find out. You'll probably know before me.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Alright man. Make a thread or someshit when you find out. You'll probably know before me.


snap get it done. Was gutted I missed 120, I'm not missing this :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC really wants to get Ol' Bisping a title shot, lol. I'll be pulling for him.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Pulling for Bisping win, Munoz is a good wrestler but if Bisping could deal with that many Sonnen TD's then Munoz will have to adopt a totally different strategy. He wont dominate Bisping.

Bisping UD.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> UFC really wants to get Ol' Bisping a title shot, lol. I'll be pulling for him.


Even if Bisping was to TKO Munoz in the 1st (best conceivable outcome) I doubt he'd get a title fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ari said:


> Munoz is going to dominate this overrated prick.


Sig bet


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Sig bet


That ships already sailed.

Come October Ari will be sporting a sig of Spites choice


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Ari's dislike for Bisping may be clouding her judgment. Munoz isn't a world beater himself, I was never sold on Boetsch (He was getting tooled by Okami, and he just exposed an overrated Lombard in a very meh fight) so I don't consider that a great win, though Munoz does look better now that he's getting in good shape.

Bisping should still be the favorite though. Munoz doesn't have very good stand up. He has power, but that's about it. I hope Bisping doesn't under estimate him though, a fan asked him via twitter what he thought Munoz's strengths and weaknesses are. He said wrestling for the strength obviously, and striking and chin for weaknesses. That worries me a little because even though I believe Bisping is a far superior striker, Munoz still has power and that shouldn't be under estimated.

That being said, remember that time Kendall Grove was pretty much slapping Munoz around up until his weak chin was exposed once again? Yeah, Munoz hasn't improved his stand up game much since then, he just has a lot of power. I expect Bisping to play it safe and just pick Munoz apart all night. Munoz has good wrestling, but he's no where near the wrestler that Sonnen is in my opinion, and Bisping was doing alright against Sonnen and nearly took the decision in some peoples eyes. I don't see Munoz's wrestling giving him a lot of problems.

Bisping should cruise to a decision win.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I loathe Bisping, that much is a given but I'm not one to have my judgment clouded simply because I dislike someone. I dislike Anderson Silva, JDS, Nick Diaz, Ben Henderson, Rory and Sonnen immensely but I recognize that they're elite level talent. 

I cannot comprehend why people think Bisping is an elite level fighter, and so far no one has shown me anything to convince me otherwise. Munoz has at least beaten top ten fighters, Bisping has lost each time he has fought someone legitimate and many of his wins (Hamill, and Rivera come to mind) should have an asterisk placed by them. The guy is a glorified gate keeper who is a cheating crybaby with no heart. Good job England, this is your poster boy I'm talking about here!:thumbsup:

I think Muñoz should win convincingly and if he doesn't I've already made a bet with Spite. I'm a woman of my word.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bisping isn't an elite fighter, but he's still a very good fighter. And I don't think Munoz is any better than 'very good' either. Should be a telling fight for both guys.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ari said:


> I loathe Bisping, that much is a given but I'm not one to have my judgment clouded simply because I dislike someone. I dislike Anderson Silva, JDS, Nick Diaz, Ben Henderson, Rory and Sonnen immensely but I recognize that they're elite level talent.
> 
> I cannot comprehend why people think Bisping is an elite level fighter, and so far no one has shown me anything to convince me otherwise. Munoz has at least beaten top ten fighters, Bisping has lost each time he has fought someone legitimate and many of his wins (Hamill, and Rivera come to mind) should have an asterisk placed by them. The guy is a glorified gate keeper who is a cheating crybaby with no heart. Good job England, this is your poster boy I'm talking about here!:thumbsup:
> 
> I think Muñoz should win convincingly and if he doesn't I've already made a bet with Spite. I'm a woman of my word.


Have you ever picked him to win a fight? because that seems to be biased


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Is "ripped Munoz' a new thing?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Have you ever picked him to win a fight? because that seems to be biased


It's not bias. It's a god honest opinion.
Believe it or not I am extremely accurate in predicting Bisping's fights. I flipped Stann and Wanderlei. I thought Stann would beat him and I thought Bisping would out point Wanderlei. Everything else in recent memory I have guessed correctly. 

I don't think Bisping is a bum or a can but certainly not top level. He's the equivalent of what Cheick Kongo was in the UFC during his entire run.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Munoz might as well just let Ellenberger or Chael run in with pillows and slap him in the face for 25 minutes to get him ready.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I wonder if they'll pretend like this was a #1 contender fight if Bisping wins.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I wonder if they'll pretend like this was a #1 contender fight if Bisping wins.




If Bisping wins I think Dana will definitely blow the proportions of it up more then necessary, which makes sense from the angle of one only interested in making money. I expect a certain crowd to go with that if so also. But both Bisping and Munoz are guys firmly two fights out of the title picture imo, neither wins the big fights they need to and I don't see it changing.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think the winner of this fight should fight winner of Okami/Jacare for the title shot


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> I think the winner of this fight should fight winner of Okami/Jacare for the title shot


That I can get on board with. I've always though Okami was the perfect top 10 guy for Bisping to fight, so with a victory here and there, that's how his title shot would happen... and I make no illusions that I wish for that to happen haha.


----------

